# Spinach Artichoke Dip Fatty



## becky (Jun 22, 2009)

I made my first fattie actually 2.

Spinach & Artichoke Dip wrapped up in Italian sausage and a breakfast fattie w/ egg-potato-cheese wrapped up in pork sausage.
Let me know if you want the recipe for the spinach artichoke dip its REAL GOOD alone or wrapped in a fatty of course : )

++Update I added pics++ 

Thanks!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2009)

Lots here can help you.  Welcome.  What are your issues about uploading the pics.  Photobucket.com can help.  We will help you.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. As Wayside said a Photobucket helps with posting pics then we can help you get them posted


----------



## fire it up (Jun 22, 2009)

Go to photobucket.com
Sign up and when you get to the upload page select which pics to upload.
Try and choose the size 800x600 for the best fit.
After they are uploaded when you hover your mouse over the picture a drop down menu with links will appear.
Left click to highlight the link then right click to copy the "IMG Code" link and paste it in your thread and the picture will appear.



And please post pics, it sounds great.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds great. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## creative rock (Jun 22, 2009)

Would love to see the photo's Becky, sounds great, and sure would like the recipe of the artichoke dip... mmmmmm

Would be great if you introduce yourself in "Roll Call" always good to know about the person behind the smoke.
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## foxmid (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Love the idea of artichoke / spinach dip fattie - that looks GREAT.  I'd love your spinach dip recipe, please?!?


----------



## meatball (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great...I'm a huge spinach-artichoke dip fan!


----------



## rivet (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, I want a slice! Looks real good, Becky.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

Becky, 
That looks amazing.  I have a feeling you're going to be a welcome addition to the family.







and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first ever fattie.  I'm sure you'll be doing these often now.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 25, 2009)

Both of those look fantastic! The bacon looks like it got nice an crispy!!! Yum!

Thanks for the post. 

Best,
Trout


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sound like a couple of good fatties there becky. Just remember we love the Qview and one thing about the fattie is One cooked is one hooked.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking Fatties there!!!!!  Thanks for the views.


----------



## erain (Jun 26, 2009)

same here!!! that looks like a fatty for the to do list!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## becky (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is the spinach dip recipe its real good with a bag of tostitos to just bake dip at 350 for 25min or until golden brown.

1-8oz cream cheese i set mine out at room temp for awhile so its easier to work with, 1/4 C sour cream, 1/4 C parm or romano or fresh parm is good to, 2-3 cloves of garlic minced, 1/2 t dried basil, 1/4 t garlic salt, s&p to taste, 1/4 C artichoke hearts chopped you can add more if you like! 1/2 C chopped frozen spinach drained i squeeze it out with my hand before throwing it in and again you can add more if you want, 1/4 C mozz cheese not critical but hey they more cheese the merrier!

Mix it all up and add to fattie or as stated above bake it and eat with chips.

Enjoy!
Becky


----------



## meatball (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Becky, definitely gonna give it a try.


----------

